# Beaver county



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Anybody having luck in beaver county for morels yet?


----------



## Morelevant (May 2, 2019)

Osroc76 said:


> Anybody having luck in beaver county for morels yet?


Found my first Blacks of the year today in Allegheny. Good flush so hopefully a good season ahead.


----------



## Osroc76 (Apr 22, 2017)

Morelevant said:


> Found my first Blacks of the year today in Allegheny. Good flush so hopefully a good season ahead.


Nice! I went out for awhile tonight but no luck. I just can't seem to find morels.


----------

